# V-Raking Field Patterns



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

I now have a v-rake for the first time and am looking for suggestions on raking patterns in the field. I know there's a lot of different opinions out there, and that's what I'm looking for. So let me start with explaining my conditions:


All of my hay is 100% grass. Mostly Timothy and Orchard.
I cut everything roundy-round with my side pull disc mower, but I use a tedder on everything, leaving the hay completely spread out with no distinguishable windrows.
My new rake (new to me that is) is a 10 wheel (with center kicker wheel) Frontier WR1212 standard capacity.
Most of my fields are under 20 acres (except for one that's 40 acres) and have at least one straight long side.
I bale all small squares (NH 5070).
I typically am raking and baling each field simultaneously.
Everything is picked up with a New Holland bale wagon. 

I've got some ideas, but am just stumped on what the best field pattern will be for me. what are you're suggestions?


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

I kind of like to rake lengthwise, with only one or two crossways rows at the ends. But, you end up going over those end rows multiple times with the v rake, and it will chew the ground up pretty good there. But that is my preference over just going round and round in a square pattern.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I start a long one side make a U-turn each time I get to the end and work from one side of the field to the other. That will minimize the amount you drive on the hay at the ends because we're at the Headlands last.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I have a bit of a typo again there


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Wow what I'm trying to say is we're at the Endrows or if you call themm Headlands last. The reason we started on one side and go past bypass is we can U turn on a dime and with AV rake you do not want to have to rake anything for the second time at a 90 degree angle it will just ball up


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

With my v-rake (just traded away), I would cut headlands and bale first (I called it opening the field up), then cut / ted / rake / bale the rest of the field back straight back and forth (long straight direction if possible, just like I did when planning corn years ago). Round and round didn't seem work so well IMHO.

Larry


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

We start in about 2 passes and put rows the longest direction in the field. Make a pass loop out over the unraked hay then back about 4 passes over kinda leap frogging. Roundy round the 2 passes out of the field counter clockwise so the baler comes in with pickup lined up into the windrow.

I have the worst time with new people raking as we run baskets and can't turn super tight. If I'm round baling its fine, put anyone on the rake.


----------



## qcfarms (Dec 14, 2014)

Idaho,

I've been using that same rake on my bermuda grass hay. I typically leave what would be the two outside rows for last. Just some thoughts on the rake, it does a decent job on light to heavy hay. Once the hay gets real thick then it has a tendency to ball up but I think that has a lot to do with the speed that I can rake at since my fields are somewhat rough. Also, there's not an easy way to adjust windrow width (as in narrow it) but I think with your baler the wider pickup should be fine. The biggest issue I have with the rake is the slow hydraulic pickup and the fact that the last 2 wheels of the rake will typically drag going over any of the hay. However, it has been a serviceable rake which I've used for the last 3 years and will continue to use until I can afford a nice rotary rake.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Get GPS.Go around the field and get your boundry.Set up your other headlands to do last.Set up your A-B line on your longest swath.Rake the entire field,you can skip swathes and just come back and finish them.Its all on the monitor.Just paint the field basically.Get that done and finish the headlands.

You did say money was no object didn't you?


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

swmnhay said:


> Get GPS.Go around the field and get your boundry.Set up your other headlands to do last.Set up your A-B line on your longest swath.Rake the entire field,you can skip swathes and just come back and finish them.Its all on the monitor.Just paint the field basically.Get that done and finish the headlands.
> 
> You did say money was no object didn't you?


I have a GPS... humm... that's an interesting option. Even if it's not easier, I'd certainly have the straightest windrows in the county. I might just have to try it just for the fun of it.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Well I'm old school I rake Coastal Bermuda round -N- round. I rake 2 rounds then rake out the corners while baler is baling then finish raking & baling round-n-round go home while the others are raking back-n-forth.  My H&S hi-cap rake can rake any shape/size field BTDT.


----------



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

We pick the longest stretch of field and start there. Then we continue back and forth and finally we go around the field a couple of times to tie up the ends. When we bale we usually start with the outside rows then we can go up and down the long rows. Which, we have only used it for raking round bales, if doing square bales it could be tougher if you didn't have someone picking the outside bales up before you start going back and forth on the long rows.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Idaho Hay said:


> I have a GPS... humm... that's an interesting option. Even if it's not easier, I'd certainly have the straightest windrows in the county. I might just have to try it just for the fun of it.


Well if you have it I would certainly use it.

I've used mine,but it's not tedded so I am merging 2 windrows V rakeing and after 4-5 rounds it is off a little.The Mo-Co is not cut with GPS so it is off after a few rds.


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

Each have their own preference. This is how I do it, now mind you this is on windrowed hay. I am usually pulling 2 windrows together for round baling, but the concept is still the same single or no windrow.

I spend my time on the turnrows first. I rake 2 rounds ( 12 wheel rake) on each end, then I come right back and move those closer to the outside away from the rest of the field. As tight as I can get them and still bale them without problems.

Then I go and rake the rest of the field. By doing this I've usually moved the turnrows out far enough not to interfere with the rake. I can close my tails up (leave the rake down) and when clean lift the rake up without getting it into the turnrows.

The only reason I do this as opposed to just raking the main field first and the turnrows last is I run over less hay (I feel).

I have done as Larry (r82230) has done and it will work with good weather window.

Sorry if its confusing.

Troy

Clear as mud.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a roll bar V JD700. I like to go around 2 times then back and forth. I will go around for a third end row when finished back n forth. It helps to go in counter clockwise when you do the two outer rounds and when you do the 3rd round that way you can start with your baler on the inner round and work out. A straight windrow is the best for a baler but you need turn around space ... that's why I do the 3 outer rounds. GPS is good but I don't have the $$$. If your wheel rake raises on the end you can do all three. I still like to go counter clockwise because the entire field is not always done before I start baling.


----------

